# Americana Weekend 2006



## 88926 (May 10, 2005)

I missed this show last year ( still touring in the states) but i will be going this year.Has anyone been or is anyone going this year.What i want to know is whether to book early to get an inside pitch ( is there any benefit) or just book later on,any info would be wecome
cheers IAN


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Is that the one at Tatton Park (Cheshire)?
If so I went year before last. What can I say? Possibly if I'd gone with my rig I'd have recieved a better welcome than as a day visitor to the ARVE enclosure. Possibly they were getting fed up of gawpers and didn't realise we we owner/members. What ever, I wasn't impressed by the attitude of most of the ones we talked to and it made me realise that just as I use the CC mainly for it's CL network, I also use ARVE mainly for the info/tips in the magazine rather than for the social side. Plus the fact, the show parking for RV's was close to the point of dangerous. Personally, we like a bit more space around us.
The show itself was massive with everything from Harleys to Kenilworths and if you're into the 'Americana' thing I would recomend it. Personally, the only reason I have a Yank is because the Brits/Europeans don't produce anything which comes even close the the size/spec/payload/value of an RV.


----------

